

Show HN: Oware: a minimal abstract strategy game - atrilumen
http://luciangames.com/oware

======
MartinMcGirk
In the spirit of constructive advice - and perhaps I'm missing something - but
I just looked at your site and while it all looks very sci-fi and slick, I
have absolutely no idea what the game is, how it works or why I'd want to play
it. I even watched the video and that didn't make things any clearer.

I mean, wikipedia tells me this is a well known game in certain parts of the
world, but I've grown up in the UK and I've never heard of it, so a
description somewhere on your site would be nice.

Now, I'm certainly no app marketing guru - I'm currently employed writing
software for enterprise - so you probably shouldn't take any advice from me
terribly seriously, but I do have an ipad at home and my girlfriend has an
iPhone, and I'm not sure what I'd be buying if I were to rush home and find
this on the app store.

I can tell you that it LOOKS professionally done, but I just wish I knew what
it did.

~~~
atrilumen
Thanks for the feedback.

It's a game with no text whatsoever. When I realized that the rules are so
'baked in' to the game, and that what remained could be discovered by the
player on her own, it struck me as kind of a unique design opportunity.

So I also wanted to take the same approach as much as possible with the
promotional materials, to keep the text to a minimum, and hopefully give it
kind of an air of mystery. I'm bracing myself for the outcome.

~~~
MartinMcGirk
Well, best of luck. I really hope it goes well for you. The design does look
great.

------
atrilumen
Promo Keys:

    
    
      AppStore:
        0: NR9KN9AKEET3
        1: WL63XYY9AFKX
        2: H9LPMAKFERNL
        3: T93YRRXKN9JY
        4: KN7RTK4PWP69
        5: FF379HFT3ML4
        6: F9MNYAKEXHTY
        7: RYH3AT7YN7TN
        8: PWYLJWL3WP96
        9: F9PHRYLTX94W
    
      Desura:
        0: UQNYS-9CLO5-HBHJC-AHTOX-7B8A2
        1: PKLJ6-QMSXR-1MHY4-JTDS7-U4JEW
        2: WC4NW-548N9-SUJVW-AVGIG-7G5IO
        3: UBMVY-98FFZ-VP08I-A699B-T8AJA
        4: R5KXF-87OWH-QX07R-YNZYC-CILLZ
        5: ODK4G-6HT33-AIF8H-ZK0XZ-994IV
        6: Y5Y52-CHU9R-MK9IA-J096V-BLJ4C
        7: NIU70-4L8BO-DS6D7-TYZA9-PZCWI
        8: V5NCY-EQM5D-DVDB9-S1SDQ-HE1OQ
        9: SDUID-1DZT0-AUAKS-2BF62-H1J6C

